# Orange Roughy



## lovetosmoke (Feb 23, 2007)

Has anyone ever smoke orange roughy?  My wife bought some and I thought I would smoke a little bit just to try it.  I thought I would try Dutchs Maple Glaze on it.


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 23, 2007)

Interesting... never thought to try smoking orange roughy, not a very strong fish so you might want to go easy on the smoke, I think it will pick it up quickly.Please let us know how it comes out, I eat that all the time and would like a new way to prepare it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 23, 2007)

I was wondering what the heck orange roughy was. Not being a big fish person I thought it was a fruit of some sort. LOL

This sounds like a canidate for plank smoking.


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 23, 2007)

Roughy is so delicate that I would be afraid it would fall apart before I got it out of the smoker.  It's also such a delicate flavor, I'd be concerned that smoke would be all you'd taste.

Let us know what happens.

Tim


----------



## squeezy (Feb 23, 2007)

I do salmon steaks on my Brinkman for 1 to 1 1/2 hours using apple or mesquite. Orange Roughy is dense similar to salmon, so I expect would be similar. I haven't had any since I read that O R is on the endangered species list. Love to know how it comes out for you.

Squeezy 8)


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I smoked the orange roughy yesterday.  It turned out pretty good, I used Dutch's Maple Glaze.  The only thing I had a problem with was that it fell apart.  But it still tasted good.  My camera is busted otherwise I would have taken a picture to show everyone.  My wife and I  will be getting a new camera pretty soon so that I can post pictures.


----------



## squeezy (Feb 25, 2007)

I sometimes use a piece of foil pierced with small holes between the grill and the fish, then slide it onto a serving plate so as to not break up the fish too much. I'll bet it was moist and tender ... yes?

Squeezy


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 25, 2007)

Very moist and tender.  I will have to try it with foil next time.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like an interesting fish to try.... a little change from the salmon...
In Wally World..in the BBQ isle...  they have "grill savers" either round or rectangle...they are an aluminum mesh that works very well for small items and for the delicate as well...use them frequently...also work well for fatties...they keep the sausage from sinking into the smoker racks...lets ya turn them easy at half time..


----------



## squeezy (Feb 26, 2007)

What is Dutch's maple glaze recipe?

Squeezy


----------



## jmastera (Feb 26, 2007)

Last time I had Roughy, 2 weekes ago, I didn't smoke it but pan fried it.  I put a little homeade bbq sauce on it and sprinkled with the spice rub I made.  It comes out really good.


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...7s+maple+glaze


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks lovetosmoke, I'll have to give it a try. What kind of wood did you go with and for how long?


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 27, 2007)

I was afraid thar might happen.


----------

